# My Lange Zeitwerk arrived



## base924

Hi folks. Just had to share a picture of the watch, that I have been thinking of for some years now... But finally able to enjoy every day ;-)









Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735

Congratulations! What a masterpiece!

I hope to own an ALS one day as well. The 1815 Chronograph is my grail.

Let's see some more photos! Be sure to show us that beautiful caseback!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## base924

Stargazer735 said:


> Congratulations! What a masterpiece!
> 
> I hope to own an ALS one day as well. The 1815 Chronograph is my grail.
> 
> Let's see some more photos! Be sure to show us that beautiful caseback!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. Yes, it is such a pleasure to be able to look at it every day. The 1815 Chronograph is imho the best chrono out there. If only money was not an issue ;-) indeed, a caseback picture is a must when showing of a Lange!









Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735

Stunning!! Congratulations again!

Yes, obtaining a Lange is no easy feat. I think thay makes them

It would take me at least a year to shoot for a Saxonia 35mm (which I think is great, by the way,) so the 1815 will be a project for quite some time.

Lots of diligence and patience ahead of me. 


base924 said:


> Thank you very much. Yes, it is such a pleasure to be able to look at it every day. The 1815 Chronograph is imho the best chrono out there. If only money was not an issue ;-) indeed, a caseback picture is a must when showing of a Lange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Massive Congratulations to you!

The Zeitwerk is one of my all-time favourite Watches.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Nice, love that watch and never seen it from the back - it looks even better!


----------



## De Wolfe

congrats, a unique piece for sure, enjoyed seeing them in person at the ALS AD.


----------



## plastique999

Congrats and welcome to the club!
It is such a unique masterpiece....to think of all the stored energy in a mechanical watch to deliver enough kinetic energy to accurately flip each number 1440 times each day...pretty cool.










Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## temple

Holy &[email protected]! that's a sight to behold. All I can say is congrats and that I may be a little bit jelly  fabulous Lange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techniec

What an AWESOME watch, was able to witness part of the second assembly on the Zeitwerk at the Manufacture @ Glashütte (the Striking Time iteration, actually) and was deeply impressed ... kudos on an awesome acquisition !

Cheers,

Pieter



base924 said:


> Hi folks. Just had to share a picture of the watch, that I have been thinking of for some years now... But finally able to enjoy every day ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Wow!!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

If I had to own one watch, this would be at the top of my list. Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## base924

Techniec said:


> What an AWESOME watch, was able to witness part of the second assembly on the Zeitwerk at the Manufacture @ Glashütte (the Striking Time iteration, actually) and was deeply impressed ... kudos on an awesome acquisition !
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pieter


Cool. I am actually planning a visit to Glashütte sometime in the near future. Got an invitation for a manufacture visit from a Lange representative at a watchshow this week. I also got a change to talk a bit with one of the five engravers that work with Lange and she identified the engraver and gave me a little signed certificate  A highlight will for sure be the Zeitwerk department. And then you also have Nomos, Glashütte Original etc. In the small town. Perfect!

Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## nhlducks35

What a movement shot!


----------



## alex79

Excellent!!
Fabulous choice man, enjoy and congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

Congrats!!! What a lovely piece! You'll find the Zeitwerk room at the manufacture to be quite interesting.


----------



## Gunnar_917

I just looked up a video of the way that changes time, the mechanical precision win which it does that is just outstanding!


----------



## wjhoffmann

WOW! Great taste. Congratulations. That's the kind of timekeeper that stays in the family forever.


----------



## Greenbird007

Big congrats! Next level.
You almost want to wear it upside down, wow is the finishing amazing


----------



## kkisna

Congrats


----------



## diegohwang

Mesmerizing piece. The level of inctricacy is unmatched in a Lange


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rripley

Congrats!! I would be ecstatic! It's a beauty - well done!


----------



## Chris Stark

Super gorgeous. Congrats and enjoy...for a lifetime!


----------



## Jacobmm

Awesome watch! Congrats


----------



## Wolfy1909

Huge congrats mate, one of the best watches out there and the finishing of Lange&Söhne is the best on the market.

Always wear it in the best of health.

Cheers from Germany

Wolfgang


----------



## Wolfy1909

Huge congrats mate, one of the best watches out there and the finishing of Lange&Söhne is the best on the market.

Always wear it in the best of health.

Cheers from Germany

Wolfgang


----------



## watchdeviant

Gorgeous watch, congrats! Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## TLUX

Wow! I see why you wanted it. It commands attention.


----------



## Mapyloaf

Looks nice


----------



## TheWorkman

beauty of a watch mate. but it looks way too big on your wrist! my humble opinion..


----------



## G550driver

Greenbird007 said:


> Big congrats! Next level.
> You almost want to wear it upside down, wow is the finishing amazing
> View attachment 13537281


Exactly my thoughts: how do you decide which way up to wear it?


----------



## jcc5024

. That is amazing. The movement leaves me speechless. I hope I get to see one of these in person someday. Enjoy it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## base924

G550driver said:


> Exactly my thoughts: how do you decide which way up to wear it?


Ha ha, yeah it's a tough call. It's so nice to look at the movement in action!

Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## base924

jcc5024 said:


> . That is amazing. The movement leaves me speechless. I hope I get to see one of these in person someday. Enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! I am sure you will have an opportunity some day. If you ever find yourself in Copenhagen, let's drink a beer and talk watches. Cheers!

Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger822

@base924

I am guessing you did your research, read all the reviews and watched the videos. But, what is your personal take on your watch to perhaps add to what has already been said by the watch pundits? Do you have any unique insights from ownership?


----------



## base924

Ranger822 said:


> @base924
> 
> I am guessing you did your research, read all the reviews and watched the videos. But, what is your personal take on your watch to perhaps add to what has already been said by the watch pundits? Do you have any unique insights from ownership?


@Ranger822 ha ha, yes I have probably seen all the videos out there. My favourite is probably the watchfinder video ;-) I found out (before the purchase) that the movement have been redesigned to optimize the remontoir system, making the jump even more perfect. It's easy to spot the differences visually. Typical Lange to keep improving! They have not released any news about this, but I will ask them when visiting the factory next year ;-)
Other than that I am happy to have the deployant buckle to balance the watch on the wrist. I have a 17 cm (6.7 inch) wrist and for me I think the small sized strap would be a bit better fit with the deployant buckle compared to the regular sized.
I am still over the moon about it and highly biased, but it's just amazing. Simple yet extremely complicated (service level on par with the double split!) and so different from pretty much everything else. Most likely the most ligible mechanical watch on the planet...










Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

Congratulations! The only watch that you'll stick around another 20 seconds or so just to see the minute turn. One of the coolest watches ever!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## base924

brandonskinner said:


> Congratulations! The only watch that you'll stick around another 20 seconds or so just to see the minute turn. One of the coolest watches ever!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Exactly! If you happen to glance at it 10 sec. or less before the turn, you don't look up. And then history repeats...

Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger822

@base924 thanks - I have been dreaming about this watch ever since I tried it on at Govberg's in Philly . . . still can't decide between the one you have









and the rose gold version


----------



## Ranger822

For those that are in or near Philadelphia - Govberg has several locations check out a lot of watches. I made an appointment to visit the HQ's, which was apparently where they were keeping a bunch of watches I was interested in seeing. The building is pretty cool - three floors - the first floor is where the watchmakers hang out. The second floor is where the web-based Watchbox operations is run and the third floor is executive suites and a big kitchen entertaining area. I think the someone likes Marvel comics as there are a lot of life-size props on various floors of the building. Here is me with "Ironman."

View attachment 13698995


----------



## base924

Ranger822 said:


> @base924 thanks - I have been dreaming about this watch ever since I tried it on at Govberg's in Philly . . . still can't decide between the one you have
> 
> View attachment 13698941
> 
> 
> and the rose gold version
> 
> View attachment 13698945


Great that you got to try them out, and see them side by side. IMO the WG is a more casual watch, which makes it more wearable for a broad range of activities, I believe. It is all about personal preferences and a "hard" choice  please let us know if you decide for one of them. Cool to learn about your experience at Govberg. Cheers mate!

Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

Congrats. That is my favorite ALS. Hopefully someday I will have an ALS on my wrist. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## melb

So beautiful!


----------



## WnS

This is the coolest digital watch of all time. Great buy.


----------



## DoesNotTickTock

CONGRATS! Such a beautiful piece! Very iconic to ALS!


----------



## Shel

TheWorkman said:


> beauty of a watch mate. but it looks way too big on your wrist! my humble opinion..


Yes. I happen to have VERY big wrists! I think it would look fantabulous on MY wrist!


----------



## benjamin831

Looks great


----------



## Hardaway

Well. Done. This is me of my like 20 grails. Does it wear comfortably?


----------



## base924

Hardaway said:


> Well. Done. This is me of my like 20 grails. Does it wear comfortably?


Yes, it wears comfortably. I have it on a deployant clasp and that is a good fit for my wrist. Man, I like it so much! Have you had an opportunity to try it on?

Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## Mayah110

The movement on that thing is unbelivable. I would wear it backwards just so I could look at the movement


----------

